# American Archery



## Al D. (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm new to this forum. My family was involved in target archery in the '60's. I stopped shooting seriously when I started dating when I was 16. I have my father's Cheetah Supreme, made by American Archery, at the time, located in Clarendon Hills, Illinois, outside Chicago.

It hasn't been used since maybe 1970 and is in very good condition. Does anyone have any idea as to what it would be worth?

Thanks in advance.

Al in Pittsburgh


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

I woul think it would have more sentimental value than real value but I could be wrong. Anything that old should be worth something to the right person. That is a really cool story though.


----------



## Al D. (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply. I recently got more serious about shooting and set up the bow. Then I realized that when my father was shooting it, he was fifteen years younger than I am now. I'm back to using my FASCO bow that I shot when I was a teenager.

Al


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I have been aware of American Archery since 1968 and at that time they were located in Onconto Falls, WI. and I think that they had been there for awhile and if I remember right Art Mathisas was the sale rep. for the midwest area, so do you have an idea when your dad might have purchased that bow that it was still in Ill. ? As far as value it is worth more to you with your memorys of it belonging to your dad than to any body else. I worked for Astro Bows and we tryed to buy the company in the late 80's but after looking at the books and inventory & equipment they had it way over priced.


----------



## EricOB (Sep 4, 2016)

*Cheetah Supreme Ammo*



kballer1 said:


> I have been aware of American Archery since 1968 and at that time they were located in Onconto Falls, WI. and I think that they had been there for awhile and if I remember right Art Mathisas was the sale rep. for the midwest area, so do you have an idea when your dad might have purchased that bow that it was still in Ill. ? As far as value it is worth more to you with your memorys of it belonging to your dad than to any body else. I worked for Astro Bows and we tryed to buy the company in the late 80's but after looking at the books and inventory & equipment they had it way over priced.


I have a Cheetah Supreme with CS 69F 3XP141 [email protected] . What length string do I buy. And, how much is it worth? Thanks, Eric


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

String 4" shorter than the bow length which is 69", as far as the worth what ever some body is willing to pay.


----------

